# Breeding wild P.nattereri



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi all Piranhas Breeder, 
I have a lot of question, but my english is very bad and I'm limited. I hope you will understand me :nod: 
I have 3 3 inch wild red from Brazil in a 55 G tank (for the moment, i will upgrade very soon) and I would like to know if wild reds breed as easily as tank raised RP in captivity.
They are still young but I want to know if it is possible. Or if i shoud try with Captive red for the beginning.

I have also a 115G tank with 5 5 inch P.cariba.

I would be very reconnaissant for advice from experimented piranhas breeder.

Emmanuel


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

this question is haunting me also very long time.
For what I understand reading this forum they mostly breed captive RBP here (except some exceptions).So my guess is ,the difficulty of breeding wild reds will be like breeding Caribes or ternetzi .?
So my next question is also :when some-one is able to breed one of these wild forms ,the breeding of this off-spring will be as "easy" as breeding captive reds ?

greetz


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I should leave this one to HOLLYWOOD on breeding P. nattereri. BUT, few fishes imported today are "wild caught". Some come from Singapore where they are bred for color and then exported out. Some are raised on fish farms in South America. Its a difficult question to answer because you won't get a straight answer from the exporter to the importer if these fish were actually picked directly from the wild or a fish farm and then shipped directly to you (meaning pet store). From my talks with Labbish, fish for the ornamental industry are held in holding facilities prior to being purchased for export (importers/exporters). That may be where real wild and fish farm fish get mixed. I really don't know. I suggest you ask George Fear (Shark Aquarium) and maybe he can shed some light on this.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

memen said:


> Hi all Piranhas Breeder,
> .................
> I have 3 3 inch wild red from Brazil in a 55 G tank ............
> They are still young but I want to know if it is possible. * It is possible to get them to breed however like its wild caught counterparts (caribe, ternetzi, piraya) we have yet to breed them with ease. *Or if i shoud try with Captive red for the beginning.* I would definitely start with captive raised as your success rate would be higher than to start off with wild caught. *
> ...


----------

